# Visa Processing Times (South Africa)



## Talon48 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all, 

Sorry if this has been answered somewhere else, but can anyone give me an idea of how long it takes South Africa to process a Spousal visa at the moment? I know if can take months, but looking on the UKBA website, it shows that in march 80% of applications were done within 40 days, but the previous column is 15 days, which is a massive jump in time! 

If anyone has a better indication of how long it takes, then I know what sort of time we're looking at. I just want to get back to the UK with my Husband asap. 

Thanks. 
(sorry if this is posed in wrong forum. I didn't know if i should post if here or in the South Africa forum)


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Talon48 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered somewhere else, but can anyone give me an idea of how long it takes South Africa to process a Spousal visa at the moment? I know if can take months, but looking on the UKBA website, it shows that in march 80% of applications were done within 40 days, but the previous column is 15 days, which is a massive jump in time!
> 
> ...


That's the best answer you're going to get, I'm afraid. I would expect your wait time to be around the 40 day mark, and keep in mind that's working days, so 5 working days per week = 8 weeks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's getting busier at visa offices as students soon start applying for their visa to start in September (maximum 3 months in advance).


----------



## Talon48 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ah... didn't consider the students. I know they tend to get busy on the run up to Christmas.

So you think it might be at the higher end of the scale at the moment rather than getting it in 2/3 weeks. 

The reason I ask is that we're trying to decide if my husband should fly out to see me or not. If I'm likely to get the visa in the next 2 weeks, there would be no point spending that money, but if it's going to be 2 months, then he will.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I applied at the Cape Town office at the beginning of this year. It took 10 working days and I had the visa in my hands. Must be a record.

I also applied for a spousal visa - I'm now in the UK!


----------



## Talon48 (Oct 21, 2012)

John__Q said:


> I applied at the Cape Town office at the beginning of this year. It took 10 working days and I had the visa in my hands. Must be a record.
> 
> I also applied for a spousal visa - I'm now in the UK!


That was quick! It's been 13 working days for me so far (i'm counting the day I went to Cape Town as the first working day). We've basically decided that if i've not heard anything by Wednesday this week, my Husband will buy a plane ticket that evening to fly on on Friday night! That will be the 16th working day.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I reckon you should hear something this week hopefully.

Good luck.


----------



## Talon48 (Oct 21, 2012)

hopefully!


----------



## Xaviercapetown (Aug 28, 2013)

hi there just wnted to know how long it took before you got ur visa ?? did you get it in the forty days or wasit (gulp!!!) longer ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OP had their application unfortunately refused and are thinking about re-applying. They applied at the end of April and received a reply around the middle of June


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

Do you know what were the reasons for the OP's denial were?( If the OP doesn't mind sharing with us.)


----------



## Xaviercapetown (Aug 28, 2013)

When ou say OP are u refering to talon 48?? and why did they haveit refused ??


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi All, SA BHC are having processing delays. I sent the documentation on the 22 May. A month ago the case officer requested further documents, which I had sent by fedex overnight. Today I was told they are working on my file. They have had many case workers away on uk summer holidays, they have had an influx of vistor visa requests for UK summer holidays. Goodluck waiting,hopefully I hear by the week. The waiting is now killing my soul


----------



## gavmac (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my word that is horrible you've been waiting so long! I'm entering week 9 of the long wait but sincerely hope that everything starts gaining momentum soon and visas are sorted out ASAP!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

gavmac said:


> Oh my word that is horrible you've been waiting so long! I'm entering week 9 of the long wait but sincerely hope that everything starts gaining momentum soon and visas are sorted out ASAP!:fingerscrossed:


I got my visa today . All the best. I hope you hear soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Xaviercapetown (Aug 28, 2013)

John__Q said:


> I applied at the Cape Town office at the beginning of this year. It took 10 working days and I had the visa in my hands. Must be a record.
> 
> I also applied for a spousal visa - I'm now in the UK!




how long didyou have to wait before you gotthe text that said they are now processing ur visa i applied for my visa last week monday and got a tet the tuesday saying its been sent to high commision office and got another text yesterday monday saying "ur visa application is under process at brithis high coms pretoria .... just wanna know how long from that message ittook foryou toget urs ???


----------



## Xaviercapetown (Aug 28, 2013)

how long between notification of the process being started and u gettingur visa didit take ??


----------

